# Anadenobolus monilicornis (bumblebee millipede) teeny babies plus molt pics of ghana and bumblebee



## pouchedrat (Apr 24, 2009)

I had discovered little eggs in my bumblebee pedes enclosure a while back.  Well today I noticed that those "eggs" are now moving!  

I also discovered my eyesight seems to be getting bad, lol.  But these guys are SMALL!  I mean, so small I was mistaking them for mites at one point.  




























I think I posted the pic before, but I caught one of my bumblebees molting, and a few days ago one of my ghana red banded pedes was molting as well. It was a rare treat because I NEVER see my pedes molt!


----------



## Dillon (Apr 24, 2009)

I'm not into millipedes as much as centipedes, but that "bumble bee" variation is very appealing.  I just MAY have to get some now...Are they hard to rear/care for?

Awesome molting pics too, man. I enjoyed looking.


----------



## Comatose (Apr 24, 2009)

*Impressive*

The bumblebee's are very, very cool!


----------



## jme (Apr 30, 2009)

omg there so small and cute i love millipedes


----------



## pouchedrat (Apr 30, 2009)

Hehe, thanks! They're not hard to care for as far as I can tell.  They eat like hogs though compared to my other millipede species (mostly oak leaves).  

I keep them in a smaller tupperware with a heat pad on the side of it, a few holes drilled in towards the top, and lots of substrate with hardwood mulch, aspen chips, oak leaves, etc, mixed into it.


----------



## texasroach (May 2, 2009)

Hey, Hey, Hey, what you gowna do with all them babys? :drool:


----------

